# unionfs: Setzt das jemand ein?

## tazinblack

Hallo zusammen,

nachdem vor kurzem ein Bericht über diverse unionfs Varianten in der CT war frag ich mich ob das jemand einsetzt?

Klar auf diversen LiveCDs kommt das zur Anwendung. Aber für was nutzt Ihr das noch?

----------

## schachti

Ich nutze aufs in Verbindung mit SquashFS, um den portage-Baum schön klein zu halten und Zugriffe zu beschleunigen.

----------

## tazinblack

 *schachti wrote:*   

> Ich nutze aufs in Verbindung mit SquashFS, um den portage-Baum schön klein zu halten und Zugriffe zu beschleunigen.

 

Und wie machst Du das?

----------

## schachti

Ich nutze das Skript squash_dir von mv, siehe http://www.mathematik.uni-wuerzburg.de/~vaeth/gentoo/index.html.

Alternative: schau Dir mal die Anleitung unter http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Squashed_Portage_Tree an.

----------

## tazinblack

 *schachti wrote:*   

> Ich nutze das Skript squash_dir von mv, siehe http://www.mathematik.uni-wuerzburg.de/~vaeth/gentoo/index.html.
> 
> Alternative: schau Dir mal die Anleitung unter http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Squashed_Portage_Tree an.

 

Danke für den Tipp! Ist das ok von der Performance her und auch sonst problemlos?

----------

## schachti

Ich hatte bisher keine Probleme damit (man muss nur beim Kernel-Update immer daran denken, aufs ebenfalls neu zu installieren - es sei denn man verwendet bereits einen gepatchten Kernel wie zum Beispiel zen-sources).

----------

## mv

 *schachti wrote:*   

> Ich nutze das Skript squash_dir von mv, siehe http://www.mathematik.uni-wuerzburg.de/~vaeth/gentoo/index.html

 

Einfacher: mv-Overlay mit layman einbinden und squash_dir emergen...

----------

## Finswimmer

 *mv wrote:*   

>  *schachti wrote:*   Ich nutze das Skript squash_dir von mv, siehe http://www.mathematik.uni-wuerzburg.de/~vaeth/gentoo/index.html 
> 
> Einfacher: mv-Overlay mit layman einbinden und squash_dir emergen...

 

Wie arbeitet das denn mit Hibernate (Suspend2Disk/Ram) zusammen?

Danke

Tobi

----------

## Necoro

 *schachti wrote:*   

> Ich hatte bisher keine Probleme damit (man muss nur beim Kernel-Update immer daran denken, aufs ebenfalls neu zu installieren - es sei denn man verwendet bereits einen gepatchten Kernel wie zum Beispiel zen-sources).

 

modules-rebuild rebuild ?  :Smile: 

----------

## schachti

 *Necoro wrote:*   

> modules-rebuild rebuild ? 

 

Auch daran muss man denken, wenn man es nicht sowieso macht.   :Wink: 

Außerdem hängt es davon ab, ob man den Kernel selbst patched oder ob man ein ebuild verwendet.

----------

## mv

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Wie arbeitet das denn mit Hibernate (Suspend2Disk/Ram) zusammen?

 

Damit habe ich keine Erfahrung, aber ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass es irgendwelche Probleme machen könnte: Es geht ja nur um ganz normalen Speicher und hat mit der Hardware selbst nichts zu tun. Die einzigen Probleme, die ich mir diesbezüglich vorstellen könnte, wären merkwürdige pm-Scripte, die unbedingt versuchen wollen, das Loop-Device vor dem Hibernate auszuhängen, aber weshalb sollten diese Scripte so etwas tun wollen?

----------

## musv

Nutze hier ebenfalls UnionFS in Verbindung mit Squash-FS für Portage. Zusätzlich hab ich aber noch die Overlays mit in den Squash-Portage gepackt (musste dafür die Overlayeinbindung von der make.conf nach /etc/env.d/ verschieben). Als UnionFS nehm ich den Kernelpatch. Geht meiner Meinung nach am einfachsten.

Vorteile:

Ich hab 2 Rechner laufen (Notebook + Desktop). Ich zieh den Portage 1x und schieb dann das Squash-Image einfach auf den anderen Rechner. Damit spar ich mir den 2. Sync. 

Natürlich ist auch die Größe entscheidend. Etwas mehr als 40 mb sind doch etwas kleiner als der normale Portage. Und zusätzlich mach ich mir die Illusion, dass das Dateisystem nicht so schnell fragmentieren könnte/sollte.

----------

## mv

 *musv wrote:*   

> Zusätzlich hab ich aber noch die Overlays mit in den Squash-Portage gepackt

 

Das mache ich auch so: Die Overlays (mit einer Ausnahme) stehen in /usr/portage/local und werden deswegen gleich mitverpackt; die Ausnahme habe ich bewusst auf jedem Rechner, damit ich das selbe squash-file überall benutzen kann.

 *Quote:*   

> (musste dafür die Overlayeinbindung von der make.conf nach /etc/env.d/ verschieben.

 

Wieso kannst Du nicht einfach PORTDIR_OVERLAY in der /etc/make.conf setzen?

----------

## musv

 *mv wrote:*   

> Die Overlays (mit einer Ausnahme) stehen in /usr/portage/local und werden deswegen gleich mitverpackt;

 

Japp, genau.

 *mv wrote:*   

> Wieso kannst Du nicht einfach PORTDIR_OVERLAY in der /etc/make.conf setzen?

 

Irgendwo bekam ich da immer eine nervende böse Fehlermeldung. Weiß nicht mehr genau, wo das war.

----------

